# Warren Farm Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just a reminder we do have our usual jaunt to Brean again this year for the week all details HERE

Could do with a few more of you joining us there if at all possible please

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh I see we have another joining us welcome gaz44  


Any more coming???


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

More peoples needed PLEASE

Warren Farm Rally

Jacquie


----------



## ac45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Jacquie & John, we would love to join you but we will be on the ferry on the 10th to wherever the sun shines best

Enjoy, Regards Alan & Jean :sunny: :hotsun:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

tokkalosh said:


> I'll be there


Brilliant Tricia  you coming for the full week ?

Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

As far as I know at the moment Jacquie, I will be there for the whole week.
Looking forward to the beach walks and of course, some sunshine


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

tokkalosh said:


> As far as I know at the moment Jacquie, I will be there for the whole week.
> Looking forward to the beach walks and of course, some sunshine


Brilliant Tricia cant be worse than April was :lol: can it?

More peoples needed please

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still time for a few more to join us at Warren Farm

Warren Farm Rally

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just another half dozen if possible please pretty please


No Wednesday Carvery this year as we do not have enough vans coming for them to put it on special for us  



Jacquie


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Jac
We shall come probably for the whole week. 

Ron


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Looking forward to our first outing with you


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Chausson said:


> Hi Jac
> We shall come probably for the whole week.
> 
> Ron


Smashing Ron look forward to seeing you and Jacqueline there 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore joining us by any chance :?: :?: :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

that's just great,
been waiting ages,
now i get the date for my operation......13 sep :roll:


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

sorry,
should have said, we will still be there.
just that ill have my leg in plaster,
and a packet of pain killers with me.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

gaz44 said:


> that's just great,
> been waiting ages,
> now i get the date for my operation......13 sep :roll:


Does this mean you won't be joining us then Gary 

Hope the op goes ok and its nothing to serious.

Jacquie


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

just day surgery, 
so long as it goes ok, and they don't keep me in,
we will be there as planned,
with my crutches. :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

gaz44 said:


> just day surgery,
> so long as it goes ok, and they don't keep me in,
> we will be there as planned,
> with my crutches. :roll:


Brilliant Gary am so glad as we seem to be losing folks instead of gaining them  :roll:

More peoples needed please

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we have a new addition sandyrod  did you forget your user name Rod :lol: can you let me know what dates you require or are you coming for the full 7 nights?



Still room for plenty more of you to join us at Warren Farm but please be quick adding your names to me listy if your coming as I have to let the site know how many of us will be landing on them.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still time for a few more to add themselves to me listy for Warren Farm
we usually have about 40 vans here in September :roll: you can't all be beeing of to France can you?????????



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anybody out there ?????????



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

More peoples needed please



Jacquie


----------



## moondogOne (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Jacquie

Would accept part-timers - fri thu sunday??

Chris B


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

moondogOne said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Would accept part-timers - fri thu sunday??
> 
> Chris B


Hi Chris

Yes fine any days available just add yourself to me listy please

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We do still have room for a few more at Warren Farm if any of you would like to join us there




Jacquie


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

just got back, had a great time.
dogs are absolutely knackered, as are myself and sue.
sorry i didnt get to chat to more people, 
think we spent most of the time on the beach.
thanks jacquie


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Jacquie. Sorry we did not say goodbye but the weather was not being very kind when we left.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you Jacqui, and nice to meet some of you folks for the first time.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wanted to say thank you to Jacquie and John for running this rally! :wink: 

We had a lovely relaxing time, just what we needed!  

Keith and ros


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*warren famr rm rally*

 Thanks John and Jacquie for the great weekend - never seen so many VWs!!!!!!!!!!!! We always enjoy Warren Farm and look forward to the next time.

Sundial


----------

